# Modificar Filtro. Pasa Bajo a Pasa Alto



## fabry_nirvana (Jun 5, 2010)

Buenas me gustaría saber como modificar un filtro, tengo el pasa bajos armado y funciona de maravilla, es variable y va de un rango de 60 a 150Hz creo, este va antes de un amplificador de un sub, ahora queria modificarlo para que empiece a trabajar a la inversa de como esta trabajando, la idea es, colocar un filtro igual a este, antes de los parlantes de medio agudo, que envíe toda la frecuencia menos la que ya esta amplificando el sub, los parlantes son un "Sistema de componentes" que tienen un divisor de frecuencia pasivo a la salida, para el parlante de medio y el tweeter, ahora quiero agregarle un filtro pasa alto a la entrada. El circuito esquemático y el pcb los he sacado de esta página.
http://www.diy-electronic-projects.com/p7-Low-pass-filter-Subwoofer
Tengo un soft FilterPro, pero no he sabido usarlo, Cuando me pregunta parámetros como Gain, Allowable pasaband ripple o atenuación, no se que poner.
Espero sus respuestas, opiniones, etc.
Otra cosa, si a alguien le interesa usar el filtro, doy fe de que funciona y muy bien!
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

Por que no armás este y dejás de complicarte la vida:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/

*Haciendo la mitad de la parte pasa-altos* tenés lo que te hace falta, pero si ya has definido la frecuencia de corte del pasabajos, por algunos chips más, yo reemplazaría todo.


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Jun 5, 2010)

Ezavalla, esta muy interesante tu aporte, una pregunta, cuando decis que arme, "la mitad de la parte pasa-alto" te referis a que puedo suprimir algun componente? porque creo que no podria, los operacionales ocupa la mitad de cada IC para cada canal. Los preset, para que son? para modificar la frecuencia de corte?  En el post decis que es para controlar la amplitud de salida, esto es la frecuencia de corte?
Saludos y Gracias!

Ya lei como se modifica la frecuencia! Perdon por no leer antes! je


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Ezavalla, esta muy interesante tu aporte, una pregunta, cuando decis que arme, "la mitad de la parte pasa-alto" te referis a que puedo suprimir algun componente?



Claro, tenés que armarlo parecido a como está en la foto: La parte de la derecha igual a la foto, la parte de la izquierda queda solo con el CI de arriba. En total son tres CI y un montón de componentes menos y tal vez tendrás que agregar un par de puentes extra.



fabry_nirvana dijo:


> porque creo que no podria, los operacionales ocupa la mitad de cada IC para cada canal.



Claro, la parte de la derecha sí, pero vos cuantos canales de medios altos tenés? Dos, no? Si es así, va como te digo. Mirá el PDF con el esquema para que entiendas de que hablo: La mitad de la derecha va sin el CI del medio por que vos tenés un pasa-bajo de segundo orden en el [sub]woofer y el pasa altos de este esquema es de cuarto orden Linkwitz-Riley, pero si le sacás la mitad (el chip que te digo) te queda lo mismo que vos tenés.



fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Los preset, para que son? para modificar la frecuencia de corte?  En el post decis que es para controlar la amplitud de salida, esto es la frecuencia de corte?



No! La amplitud de salida es eso, la amplitud de salida ....digamos...la ganancia de la ultima etapa, que dice que tan grande sale la señal del filtro.
La frecuencia de corte se usa para calcular los componentes y que quede fija. Y si vos ya tenés ajustada la frecuencia de corte, tenés que usar EXACTAMENTE la misma en el pasa-altos, por que si no degenerás el patrón de reproduccion sonora.


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Jun 5, 2010)

No, tengo un amplificador para Medios, agudos, es un TDA7294, con ese, conectando los parlantes, en serie, tengo medios y agudos, y tengo un ampli mas grande, para un Sub. Lei le que llaman Biamplificacion. el tema de no degenerar el patron, por eso talvez arme este Crossover, para eliminar el filtro que tengo, y tener solo este crossover, y calcular la frecuencia de corte. aunque la ventaja que tengo en el otro, es que puedo variar la frecuencia, aunque nose hasta que punto sea muy util esto
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> aunque la ventaja que tengo en el otro, es que puedo variar la frecuencia, *aunque no se hasta que punto sea muy util esto*



Es útil cuando no sabés cual es la frecuencia de corte correcta y la podés ajustar. El problema es que si la ajustás a oído...no ajustás la correcta sino la que a vos te "gusta como suena"...que puede no ser tan malo a falta de algo mejor...
Pero una vez que la has ajustado, nunca más la tocás, a menos que cambies los parlantes. Desde ese punto de vista...ya no son útiles. De todas formas, el valor que has fijado en los potes ya te sirve directamente para hacer el pasa-altos con frecuencia fija...y es solo cuestión de medir el pote y copiar unos valores...

No entendí muy bien el tema del TDA, pero si tenés uno solo, no vas a reproducir en estéreo, no? Esto es, vas a a biamplificar, pero no 2.1, sino en 1.1 - Es así????? 
Si ese es el caso, lo armás tal como te dije antes, pero usás un solo canal de los pasa-altos y el otro...o no lo completás, o lo dejás listo para cuando tengas el otro ampli para medios+altos...que es lo que yo haría por los tres pesos extra que vas a gastar.

En cuanto a cambiar el pasa-bajos, te digo que el que has usado también es un Linkwitz-Riley de segundo orden, a juzgar por el valor de los capacitores...así que podés dejarlo sin problemas y armar los otros como te dije. Si cambiás todo por el mío, entonces podés usar todos los CI y armar filtros de cuarto orden...


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Jun 5, 2010)

El tema del TDA, es un 1.1, Un amplificador para Medios-Agudos, y Un amplificador para Graves.
Si armo el Crossover, lo armo completo, ya que, el filtro utilizar el mismo IC, entonces puedo, con lo que tengo, y un par de resistencias y capacitores, armar un filtro de 4to orden, ademas queda todo en una placa.
Otra pregunta, Cuando decis la frecuencia "correcta" es la que Tiene que ir al parlante, como se cual es la frecuencia que debo filtrar para el parlante?? El sub es nuevo y tengo el manual, pero nose donde o como encontrar ese parametro, ya que lo estoy ajustando a "oido". Cuando subo la frecuencia, y escucho que distorsiona, le bajo un poco.
Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Otra pregunta, Cuando decis la frecuencia "correcta" es la que Tiene que ir al parlante, como se cual es la frecuencia que debo filtrar para el parlante?? El sub es nuevo y tengo el manual, pero nose donde o como encontrar ese parametro, ya que lo estoy ajustando a "oido". *Cuando subo la frecuencia, y escucho que distorsiona, le bajo un poco*.



No creo que distorsione por el cambio de frecuencia, pero el proceso de determinación de la frecuencia de corte es bastante mas complicado que eso. Leé acá y fijate algo *parecido*: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Jun 5, 2010)

Cuando subia la frecuencia, empezaba a escucharse mas "voz" y empezaba a distorsionar, el parlante, cuando le bajo la frecuencia, puedo darle mas volumen y se escucha un sonido muy limpio.
Lei el post sobre los filtros, primero felicitarte y agradecerte por la info. Segundo, segun me recomiendan en un foro de car-audio, tengo que cortar el sub en 80Hz, es lo ideal segun me recomiendan, pero los parlantes de medios, me recomiendan no darles menos de 110-120Hz, este "salto" de frecuencia que no se va a escuchar, va a generarme una deformacion muy grande en el sonido?? Cual es tu opinion?
Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2010)

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Cuando subia la frecuencia, empezaba a escucharse mas "voz" y empezaba a distorsionar, el parlante, cuando le bajo la frecuencia, puedo darle mas volumen y se escucha un sonido muy limpio.



OK. Elegí entonces el punto donde mejor se escuche y dejalo ahí.
Es lógico que al bajar la frecuencia le puedas dar mas volumen, por que el contenido armónico de la música es de menor amplitud a frecuencias mas bajas.



fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Lei el post sobre los filtros, primero felicitarte y agradecerte por la info.



Muchas gracias!



fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Segundo, segun me recomiendan en un foro de car-audio, tengo que cortar el sub en 80Hz, es lo ideal segun me recomiendan, pero los parlantes de medios, me recomiendan no darles menos de 110-120Hz, este "salto" de frecuencia que no se va a escuchar, va a generarme una deformacion muy grande en el sonido?? Cual es tu opinion?



No podés dejar un hueco al medio. La frecuencia de corte del pasabajos y del pasa-altos *DEBE SER LA MISMA* en un sistema 2.1 (y 1.1 como el tuyo).

*Una pregunta: La tuya es una aplicación para car-audio o para la casa?*

Por otra parte, no les des bola a las recomendaciones "en el aire" que te han dado, por que para saber donde cortar tenes que conocer las respuestas en frecuencia de los medios y bajos. Cualquier otra cosa que te digan es solo una recomendación basada en la experiencia pero que puede no ser aplicable a tu caso. Habrás visto que en mi caso, los medios llegan hasta los 73Hz por que ese es el punto que me permite la ecualización que estoy usando y las características técnicas de los parlantes+caja...y eso sale del análisis del sistema de parlantes...


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Jun 6, 2010)

Habia escrito bastante recien, nose donde fue a parar, Bueno mi amplicacion Car-audio, pero estoy tratando de llegar a tener la mayor calidad que pueda, y mi presupuesto lo permita.
Hacer todo el desarrollo que hiciste vos, sinceramente no me animo, no creo que pueda, pero no descarto que mas adelante utilice esa informacion.
He decidido que voy a armar el crossover, y probar, a 80Hz la frecuencia de cruce, despues a 90Hz, despues a 100Hz, y en base a lo que me diga mi humilde oido, voy a darle la frecuencia de cruce.
Apenas pueda armarlo, voy a darme una vuelta para contarles como me fue
Saludos y Gracias!


----------

